# "The Salt of the Earth" Movie about Sebastião Salgado



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 16, 2015)

Just saw the trailer for this movie on Rotten Tomatoes. Wow! This looks like a great time watching the story of some of this phenomenal photography. (And I bet DR doesn't come up once! LOL!)

It's a quick trailer and I challenge you to watch it and not be moved by some of the photographs shown.

http://sonyclassics.com/thesaltoftheearth/


----------



## distant.star (Aug 17, 2015)

.
Thanks.

Really, all you have to say is Salgado!!


----------

